# Left Direct TV after 23 years for Direct TV streaming



## bob.aldridge (7 mo ago)

I had my Direct TV disconnected this month. I’d been with Direct TV satellite since 1998. Very satisfied thru the years. No issues to speak of. AT&T came thru the neighbourhood a few years ago and installed Fiber, so I had it installed to get the 1GB up/down speed. I’d been eyeing the AT&T streaming option ever since it was made available. It was a tough sell because I was very satisfied with the Direct TV satellite, and why change if you are satisfied right? But satellite had some issues with the weather here and there and I was at a point where I probably needed some new boxes because hard drives for the DVR do fail eventually.

So, I’ve made the switch and am happy so far. For those of you considering, here are my pros and cons:
Pros: 1-the picture seems just as good with Direct TV steaming as the satellite;
2-No dropouts due to weather;
3-slightly less expensive.
The 4-the app works pretty good on my Apple TV for the other TVs in the house;
5-steams to my iPhone, iPad and computers in the house.
Con’s:
1-I like the interface of the Direct TV software better (and the remote).
2-Cadodo doesn't control the # of shows that our recorded in the cloud DVR (not really a problem since it’s in the cloud).
3-Only one remote per box, can’t get an extra remote for the wife so we pass the single remote back and forth.

Overall, I recommend it.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

bob.aldridge said:


> 3-Only one remote per box, can’t get an extra remote for the wife so we pass the single remote back and forth.


This remote says DIRECTV Now remote but I think it is the same remote that comes with the current box. Someone can correct me if that is wrong.









Amazon.com: AT&T TV Now DirecTV Receiver Remote Control Voice Remote Control C71KW Black : Electronics


Buy AT&T TV Now DirecTV Receiver Remote Control Voice Remote Control C71KW Black: Remote Controls - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## bob.aldridge (7 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> This remote says DIRECTV Now remote but I think it is the same remote that comes with the current box. Someone can correct me if that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the rep said when I disconnected was that two remotes would not work, it only pairs with one remote. If someone else is using two remotes let me know! The rep may have been wrong.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bob.aldridge said:


> 3-Only one remote per box, can’t get an extra remote for the wife so we pass the single remote back and forth.


With the growing popularity of Bluetooth and Wi-fi remotes, this is only going to get worse but there are other streaming devices that can support multiple remotes.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

bob.aldridge said:


> What the rep said when I disconnected was that two remotes would not work, it only pairs with one remote. If someone else is using two remotes let me know! The rep may have been wrong.


You can definitely pair two remotes.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

bob.aldridge said:


> I had my Direct TV disconnected this month. I’d been with Direct TV satellite since 1998. Very satisfied thru the years. No issues to speak of. AT&T came thru the neighborhood a few years ago and installed Fiber, and so I had it installed to get the 1GB up/down speed. I’d been eyeing the AT&T streaming option ever since it was made available. It was a tough sell because I was very satisfied with Direct TV satellite, and why change if you are satisfied right? But satellite had some issues with weather here and there and I was at a point where I probably needed some new boxes because hard drives for the DVR do fail eventually.
> 
> So, I’ve made the switch and am happy so far. For those of you considering, here are my pro’s and con’s:
> Pro’s: 1-the picture seems just as good with Direct TV steaming as the satellite;
> ...


If you are using Apple TV, phones, and tablets to receive DirecTV Stream, why do you need a DirecTV remote?


----------



## Terry_G (Jun 21, 2007)

west99999 said:


> You can definitely pair two remotes.


Solidsignal says you can use an old Directv remote in IR mode, so you could use more than one remote at a time.









NICE AND EASY: Can you use a universal remote with DIRECTV Stream? - The Solid Signal Blog


New to DIRECTV Stream? Here's what you'll need to know.




blog.solidsignal.com


----------



## bob.aldridge (7 mo ago)

the2130 said:


> If you are using Apple TV, phones, and tablets to receive DirecTV Stream, why do you need a DirecTV remote?


The one remote you get in the box is for the streaming box (in our case in our living rm). I wanted another so my wife and I could each have one close by without having to pass it back and forth. The others work fine using the Apple TV remotes.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

If it can only pair to one single Bluetooth remote, that would suck since so many households use multiples including universals to supplement the originals.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

This says each remote can only be paired to one device but that doesn't necessarily mean each device can only be paired to one remote.

I wonder if the CSR got it backwards?


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

bob.aldridge said:


> The one remote you get in the box is for the streaming box (in our case in our living rm). I wanted another so my wife and I could each have one close by without having to pass it back and forth. The others work fine using the Apple TV remotes.


Wouldn't it be simpler and cheaper to just use your own streaming devices? What do you gain by using DirecTV's box?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

the2130 said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler and cheaper to just use your own streaming devices? What do you gain by using DirecTV's box?


Only the DIRECTV Stream Device supports number keys for those who think memorizing and punching in channel numbers is the best way to move between channels. On other devices that support number keys, the DIRECTV app doesn't recognize them.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> This says each remote can only be paired to one device but that doesn't necessarily mean each device can only be paired to one remote.
> 
> I wonder if the CSR got it backwards?
> 
> View attachment 32310


I mentioned above that you can definitely pair two remotes to the stream box. 100%


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

I’ve left DIRECTV after 26 years for DirectvStream. I find I use less channels now for some reason. My only problem is I Miss the ease of the interface. Since I only use Roku in our home at least both my wife and I can have our own remotes. Lol.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> This says each remote can only be paired to one device but that doesn't necessarily mean each device can only be paired to one remote.
> 
> I wonder if the CSR got it backwards?
> 
> View attachment 32310


WHAT? A CSR that didn't understand the product he was supporting? Impossible!!!


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

harsh said:


> Only the DIRECTV Stream Device supports number keys for those who think memorizing and punching in channel numbers is the best way to move between channels. On other devices that support number keys, the DIRECTV app doesn't recognize them.


OK, thanks. Seems like a very minor feature to pay a rental fee for the box. To me, the biggest advantage of DirecTV Stream would be getting away from DirecTV's equipment fees. I'm paying DirecTV close to $40 a month for their equipment.


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

the2130 said:


> OK, thanks. Seems like a very minor feature to pay a rental fee for the box. To me, the biggest advantage of DirecTV Stream would be getting away from DirecTV's equipment fees. I'm paying DirecTV close to $40 a month for their equipment.


You don't rent the boxes with DTV Stream. You can either purchase them upfront or spread the cost out monthly.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

djmaxwell said:


> You don't rent the boxes with DTV Stream. You can either purchase them upfront or spread the cost out monthly.


Thanks for the clarification. I'm still trying to understand what functionality it gives you that justifies the additional cost.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I'm still trying to understand what functionality it gives you that justifies the additional cost.


biggest thing is the remote.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I bought four of the boxes refurbished from Directv for $50 each (total cost almost the same as one HD 64K Apple TV). It is a much more enjoyable experience than with Apple TV or a Firestick, although Apple TV is smoother than the Firestick. I also use my backlit RC73 remotes that I had with satellite, and I feel they are even better than the remotes that came with the Directv Stream box. Only downside is no voice commands, so I keep them both next to each other. On another note, I hope DTV Stream fixes the judder when switching channels. It is especially noticeable on CNN. Most times it goes away quickly, but not always. I do miss the satellite picture being clear immediately upon channel change, but I won't miss weather outages and cleaning snow off the dish.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Bought an Osprey box on eBay. Seems to work well enough. Except when doing any other kind of streaming. YouTube, Netflix, whatever performed poorly with loss of sound, lagging, etc. Since moved to YouTube TV. I don't want to use two streaming devices for DTV Stream and everything else


----------



## Variant (Sep 16, 2004)

May consider doing this also once Sunday Ticket is gone. I wonder how they reliability will play out for you? Where I live there isn't too much bad weather and I'd consider my Internet, though pretty reliable, to have had far more outages than my DirecTV has over the years. Really the only disruptions to my sat-based DTV service have been from trees needing trimmed or power outages.

PS: I assume DTV Streaming is the same as DTV Now, just rebranded?


----------



## psilberman (Sep 3, 2011)

I can confirm that you can pair two remotes to one box. I bought 4 spare RC82V remotes, the same as comes with the box, off eBay. This is the listing that I bought from. I think they are also on Amazon. 









Brand NEW! Remote for AT&T TV DirecTV Streaming Player Box. RC82V | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brand NEW! Remote for AT&T TV DirecTV Streaming Player Box. RC82V at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

psilberman said:


> I can confirm that you can pair two remotes to one box. I bought 4 spare RC82V remotes, the same as comes with the box, off eBay. This is the listing that I bought from. I think they are also on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is similar to our Fios One dvr box. It comes with one Bluetooth remote that can only be paired to one box. However the old Fios non-Bluetooth remote works perfectly with the box. My wife uses that one and I use the Bluetooth one. In fact we still have a couple Directv remotes that work with our 2021 Sony tv even though we left DTV in 2016.


----------



## NH Cappy (6 mo ago)

bob.aldridge said:


> I had my Direct TV disconnected this month. I’d been with Direct TV satellite since 1998. Very satisfied thru the years. No issues to speak of. AT&T came thru the neighborhood a few years ago and installed Fiber, and so I had it installed to get the 1GB up/down speed. I’d been eyeing the AT&T streaming option ever since it was made available. It was a tough sell because I was very satisfied with Direct TV satellite, and why change if you are satisfied right? But satellite had some issues with weather here and there and I was at a point where I probably needed some new boxes because hard drives for the DVR do fail eventually.
> 
> So, I’ve made the switch and am happy so far. For those of you considering, here are my pro’s and con’s:
> Pro’s: 1-the picture seems just as good with Direct TV steaming as the satellite;
> ...


Bob, I have been with DTV also for 23 years. We were thinking of streaming too. If the picture quality is just as good then the only other question I have for you is we live in the country and our fastest internet speed right now is 24 mbs. Will this be good enough to use 2 TVs? Thanks


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

NH Cappy said:


> Bob, I have been with DTV also for 23 years. We were thinking of streaming too. If the picture quality is just as good then the only other question I have for you is we live in the country and our fastest internet speed right now is 24 mbs. Will this be good enough to use 2 TVs? Thanks


Been with DTV since 1996 main reason I am looking at streaming is that we are moving to a new home and only reason I want to remain with DTV for now is sunday ticket. Don’t want to install dish on new house and next year disconnect it if DTV does t offer ST anymore. Hoping to hear soon since move is maybe in October. 
main advantage of the streaming box is usage of a remote ? I am assuming the firestick or appletv app has a guide like DTV receivers do? Does the DTV box support WiFi or Ethernet Or either? Sorry for all the questions just getting started on investigation


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

NH Cappy said:


> Bob, I have been with DTV also for 23 years. We were thinking of streaming too. If the picture quality is just as good then the only other question I have for you is we live in the country and our fastest internet speed right now is 24 mbs. Will this be good enough to use 2 TVs? Thanks


DirecTV recommends at least 8 mbps for each stream.


spidey said:


> Does the DTV box support WiFi or Ethernet Or either?


Both.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I left in 2019, after 25 years. Went to Directv streaming first but eventually ended up with YouTube TV, which I think is great.


----------



## ctleng76 (7 mo ago)

Has anyone here used the DirecTV Stream app on a Roku device? Does it perform well? We too have been debating ditching the dish and switching to the streaming service.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

ctleng76 said:


> Has anyone here used the DirecTV Stream app on a Roku device? Does it perform well? We too have been debating ditching the dish and switching to the streaming service.


Depends on how old your roku is


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

bob.aldridge said:


> I had my Direct TV disconnected this month. I’d been with Direct TV satellite since 1998. Very satisfied thru the years. No issues to speak of. AT&T came thru the neighborhood a few years ago and installed Fiber, and so I had it installed to get the 1GB up/down speed. I’d been eyeing the AT&T streaming option ever since it was made available. It was a tough sell because I was very satisfied with Direct TV satellite, and why change if you are satisfied right? But satellite had some issues with weather here and there and I was at a point where I probably needed some new boxes because hard drives for the DVR do fail eventually.
> 
> So, I’ve made the switch and am happy so far. For those of you considering, here are my pro’s and con’s:
> Pro’s: 1-the picture seems just as good with Direct TV steaming as the satellite;
> ...


I also turned to dtv streaming and am very happy also I checked on my TV and the output from the box is 4k HDR


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

ctleng76 said:


> Has anyone here used the DirecTV Stream app on a Roku device? Does it perform well? We too have been debating ditching the dish and switching to the streaming service.


i would really consider the DTV box the remote works well plus good voice control and the box outputs 4K HDR


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

It looks like one can fast forward thru commercials on recorded shows. I am also assuming I can pause live TV like I can with my DVR?


----------



## ctleng76 (7 mo ago)

leww37334 said:


> i would really consider the DTV box the remote works well plus good voice control and the box outputs 4K HDR


The newer Roku models output 4K HDR as well. I guess I was trying to see if there is a difference in the user experience between the two. In other words, is the app on the Roku any different in how it functions and looks to how the interface on the DirecTV box looks? I would really like to eliminate equipment if possible.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

ctleng76 said:


> The newer Roku models output 4K HDR as well. I guess I was trying to see if there is a difference in the user experience between the two. In other words, is the app on the Roku any different in how it functions and looks to how the interface on the DirecTV box looks? I would really like to eliminate equipment if possible.


i haven't tried on my roku yet but my wife likes how the dtv box emulates a standard cable box and it is quite small


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

OK I just tried it on my old roku 4 guide is quite responsive 
I don't seem to have voice control and of course everything has to be done from the home screen no button to go directly to dvr recordings
but as I say still responds quickly but I do miss the bells and whistles of the dtv remote
bottom line roku should work fine 
back to your question app seems to have the same interface

dtv used to have a one week free trial you could check on that


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

leww37334 said:


> I also turned to dtv streaming and am very happy also I checked on my TV and the output from the box is 4k HDR


Alas, what DIRECTV Stream offers is neither 4K nor HDR/WCG. DIRECTV Stream is HD.

Thus far only YTTV and Fubo offer live 4K content.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> Alas, what DIRECTV Stream offers is neither 4K nor HDR/WCG. DIRECTV Stream is HD.
> 
> Thus far only YTTV and Fubo offer live 4K content.


 original content probably isn't but the upscaling looks very good


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

leww37334 said:


> original content probably isn't


The original content definitely isn't 4K. That you've been fooled speaks highly of the box and any "special sauce" that DIRECTV may have infused it with.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> The original content definitely isn't 4K. That you've been fooled speaks highly of the box and any "special sauce" that DIRECTV may have infused it with.


yep my samsung tv was also fooled it says 4k HDR LOL


----------



## bob.aldridge (7 mo ago)

the2130 said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler and cheaper to just use your own streaming devices? What do you gain by using DirecTV's box?





NH Cappy said:


> Bob, I have been with DTV also for 23 years. We were thinking of streaming too. If the picture quality is just as good then the only other question I have for you is we live in the country and our fastest internet speed right now is 24 mbs. Will this be good enough to use 2 TVs? Thanks


I can't say. Since I've got the 1Gig it seems to work great for me. 24 Mbs might be cutting it close. Netflix I've read seems to do fine with about that same speed. I would _think_ you could probably squeak by.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

leww37334 said:


> yep my samsung tv was also fooled it says 4k HDR LOL


It seems to be perilously easy to fool a Samsung TV. Just ask anyone who has streamed a Dolby Vision movie to one.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

bob.aldridge said:


> I can't say. Since I've got the 1Gig it seems to work great for me. 24 Mbs might be cutting it close. Netflix I've read seems to do fine with about that same speed. I would _think_ you could probably squeak by.


Guess I should have added to my comments it is very responsive with a 200 mbps connection the best idea maybe give it a try 
see if you can get the one week free trial 
DTV says 8 mbps per stream


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been thinking of doing this except I haven't been able to access the DirecTV site or apps since AT&T took over and I am worried about not being able to access the DirecTV Stream apps in the same way. Has anyone noticed any problems like that?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jonny4 said:


> I have been thinking of doing this except I haven't been able to access the DirecTV site or apps since AT&T took over and I am worried about not being able to access the DirecTV Stream apps in the same way.


The DIRECTV App is available on Google Play (not AndroidTV), Apple's App Store, the Amazon Fire TV App Store and Roku's App page as always. I'm not sure how things happen with Samsung TV apps but I'd imagine it is similar to Roku. You don't need the service to download the apps.

Don't let the flaky nature of DIRECTV DBS's streaming facilities scare you.


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Does DirecTV stream offer better audio than what comes from the satellite? I typically use my satellite subscription to access content on HBO Max on my AppleTV which broadcasts in Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos for a lot of their movie content. If DirecTV stream has Dolby Atmos, that too would be a pro over the satellite service.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

PMA said:


> Does DirecTV stream offer better audio than what comes from the satellite? I typically use my satellite subscription to access content on HBO Max on my AppleTV which broadcasts in Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos for a lot of their movie content. If DirecTV stream has Dolby Atmos, that too would be a pro over the satellite service.


Directv Stream offers 5.1 or stereo depending on the channel. No linear channel offers Atmos


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Lucky I wish I could get fiber broadband 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Lucky I wish I could get fiber broadband


Your Internet is so slow that it took nearly two weeks to reply to this post!

A second fiber provider is running their system past my home. I'll stay with the first company (locally owned).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Lucky I wish I could get fiber broadband


What makes you think fiber is the answer?

The answer probably lies in holding your cable company's feet to the fire.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> Lucky I wish I could get fiber broadband


I thought you said you already had GIG fiber? (COX)


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> I thought you said you already had GIG fiber? (COX)


Not fiber piece of  docsis 

In 2 years Lumos fiber is coming 

Can't wait to be " Free at last free at last !! " free from this horific docsis monopoly 






News | Lumos


Want to receive alerts when Lumos Fiber makes news?




www.lumosnetworks.com





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

And if you can't tell the "blue" areas on the map, are areas fios skipped 

Yea a huge part of town skipped by fios smh

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Not fiber piece of  docsis


You don't learn your lessons, do you?

Your problem is your local Cox franchise. It is NOT DOCSIS. Your Cox<>DOCSIS.

Who is to say that Fiber can't be similarly mismanaged? Lumos had a pretty rocky start about three years ago.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> Not fiber piece of  docsis


You previously said when they come out to address your service issues they show up and leave and it still doesn't work. Why do you let them get away with that? Demand that it gets fixed.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

" GIG - a Trash "gotta love it


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> " GIG - a Trash "gotta love it


They've gotta be kidding. I use Spectrum's basic plan which gives me the following... Ping 15ms, Download 328.01 Mbps and Upload 11.60 Mbps.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> " GIG - a Trash "gotta love it


Well that is not GIG service but you let them get away with it. What do they charge for their GIG service?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

$120 /mo. For this trash 

No other broadband (>25mbps) options not even tmobile 

They are not kidding 

Tech comes out runs a new line it "works" next day back to trash 

Can't wait for Lumos ... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd call them back every time it happens. You need to become a major PITA to them.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> I'd call them back every time it happens. You need to become a major PITA to them.


yea between my home account and issue at work my call history has so many calls to COX is insane. also its not just COX folks i know with Optimum have it much worse


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I'd call them back every time it happens. You need to become a major PITA to them.


Don’t bring logic into his issues


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> $120 /mo. For this trash
> 
> No other broadband (>25mbps) options not even tmobile


The least you could do is cut back your payment level to the speed you are getting.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> The least you could do is cut back your payment level to the speed you are getting.


Thats a good point.. If you obviously aren't getting close to the speed you pay for then cut the package back


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Thats a good point.. If you obviously aren't getting close to the speed you pay for then cut the package back


If his service is as bad as he claims buying GIG and getting 100 mbps...if he got a 100 mbps plan he would probably only get 10 mbps. 🤣

All I know is if I was paying for GIG service and getting the results he posted I would be on the phone every single day for support and filing complaints through every avenue possible.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> If his service is as bad as he claims buying GIG and getting 100 mbps and then getting a 100 mbps plan would probably only give him 10 mbps. 🤣
> 
> All I know is if I was paying for GIG service and getting the results he posted I would be on the phone every single day for support and filing complaints through every avenue possible.


Oh hell yeh I have a gig plan also and usually get high 800's during the day and maybe 6-700 in the evening which is obviously more then enough. But the next tier down is 500 then 3 and 2. and if they couldn't maintain speed on a tier besides calling every day I would be dropping down to the tier they could provide instead of wasting money I am fairly certain also he was told that if he went to a T-Mobile store he could sign up even though the website says he cant


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

T-Mobile got kind of crazy. They now offer their service nationwide but if you don't qualify for their unlimited plan they have *Home Internet Lite* plans that are available in 100 GB, 150 GB, 200 GB, or 300 GB data buckets. The 100 GB plan runs $50 per month. 150GB available for $75 per month, 200GB for $100 and 300GB for $150. If you exceed the limit of your plan they throttle you down to 128 kbps. I am on the T-Mobile unlimited plan and I don't even stream live TV but I stream other stuff and I am around 1TB monthly. The highest lite plan at 300 GB per month would not nearly be enough. You can blow through 300 GB pretty fast. I am getting around 300 mbps down and 40 mbps up on my plan which is pretty decent. There are a lot of complaints from T-Mobile users that are on congested towers getting way worse numbers than I am. Also the Home internet customers are on the lowest priority level. Mobile phone users get the bandwidth if it is limited. While it is great for me where I am located it can be pretty bad in other places.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

compnurd said:


> And if they couldn't maintain speed on a tier besides calling every day I would be dropping down to the tier they could provide instead of wasting money


I agree...it couldn't hurt to try a lower plan.

And yes I have read about other people that go to the T-Mobile store can get the unlimited plan where the website says it isn't available. 15 day free trial if you can get them to send you the gateway.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I agree...it couldn't hurt to try a lower plan.
> 
> And yes I have read about other people that go to the T-Mobile store can get the unlimited plan where the website says it isn't available. 15 day free trial if you can get them to send you the gateway.


We cant get it where i live yet my neighbor two houses down has it ....lol


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> I'd call them back every time it happens. You need to become a major PITA to them.


Better Cox than us.


----------

